# Sigma 100-400mm for mirrorless



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jun 18, 2020)

That neck looks weird. I guess you could call it a new version but really its a old lens with a spacer as far as I can tell.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jun 18, 2020)

Codebunny said:


> That neck looks weird. I guess you could call it a new version but really its a old lens with a spacer as far as I can tell.


The optics is a new project.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Jun 18, 2020)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> The optics is a new project.



I'll take your word for that just now, it just looks suspicious to me.


----------



## AlanF (Jun 18, 2020)

It has 22 elements in 16 groups, including one FLD and four SLD elements. The old version 21 elements in 15 groups, with four SLD elements. Optically the old one was pretty good but with poor IS when it came out. The new one can take a tripod ring, which is a plus over the old. It uses a stepping motor for AF.


----------

